# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Результаты теста антивирусов на быстродействие (май 2011)

## CyberWriter

Быстродействие и ресурсоемкость антивируса для большинства пользователей  являются одними из наиболее важных характеристик наряду с качеством самой  защиты. На эти характеристики обращают внимание в первую очередь при выборе и  покупке антивируса не только домашние пользователи, но и корпоративные  заказчики. Никому не нужна мощная, но слишком ресурсоемкая антивирусная защита,  при которой просто невозможно будет использовать компьютер для дела.

 И если качество защиты оценить самостоятельно довольно трудно, то замедление  загрузки операционной системы и других программ, "тормоза" при  копировании файлов и загрузке веб-страниц вы заметите с первых же минут работы.  Предел мечтаний обычного пользователя – не только надежный, но и практически незаметный  антивирус!

Цель данного теста - показать, какие персональные антивирусы оказывает наименьшее влияние на осуществление пользователем типовых операций на компьютере, меньше "тормозят" его работу и потребляют минимальное количество системных ресурсов. 

 В процессе тестирования мы измерили и сравнили параметры, которые оказывают  непосредственное влияние на восприятие пользователем скорости работы  антивируса, а именно:

Время       загрузки операционной системы.Размер       потребляемой антивирусом памяти и уровень загрузки процессора.Скорость       копирования файлов (оценка быстродействия антивирусного монитора).Скорость       сканирования (оценка быстродействия антивирусного сканера).Скорость       запуска пяти распространенных офисных программ. Полученные в ходе теста результаты дают ясное представление о быстродействии  представленных на рынке антивирусных программ. Сопоставив эти данные с  результатами других тестов Anti-Malware.ru, любой пользователь сможет сделать  осознанный выбор в пользу того или иного антивирусного решения.


Методология тестирования »
Анализ результатов теста и схема награждения »

*Краткое содержание:*

 - Введение
 - Влияние антивирусов на время загрузки операционной системы
 - Сравнение ресурсоемкости антивирусов
 - Сравнение скорости работы антивирусов в режиме реального времени
 - Сравнение скорости работы антивирусных сканеров по требованию
 - Сравнение скорости антивирусов при работе с офисными программами
 - Комментарии партнеров Anti-Malware.ru



*Основные результаты тестирования*



 Самые быстрые антивирусные мониторы (on-access сканеры) Самые быстрые антивирусные сканеры по требованию (on-demand сканеры)
 Самые быстрые антивирусы для работы с офисными 			программами 
*Platinum Award* 
 Avira
 AVG
 ZoneAlarm
 Avast
 Kaspersky
 Eset
 Trend Micro
 Dr.Web 
 Avira 
 -
*Gold Award* 
 BitDefender
 PC Tools
 Outpost
 F-Secure
 Norton
 Emsisoft

 F-Secure
 Norton
 G Data
 BitDefender
 Kaspersky
 Outpost

 Eset
 Microsoft
 Avast
 VBA32
 Comodo
 Norton
 Trend Micro
 Outpost
 G Data
*Silver Award* 
 Comodo

 Trend Micro
 Eset
 Avast

 Kaspersky
 Avira
 BitDefender
*Bronze Award* 
 G Data 
 AVG
 ZoneAlarm
 Panda
 PC Tools
 McAfee
 Emsisoft 
 AVG
 McAfee
 ZoneAlarm
 Dr.Web
*Нет наград
* Panda
 Microsoft
 McAfee
 VBA32
 Comodo
 Microsoft
 Dr.Web
 VBA32 Panda
 F-Secure
 Emsisoft
 PC Tools


Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

